# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  تشخیص ورود و خروج به اتاق

## milad_d993

سلام دوستان
میخوام تعداد افرادی که وارد اتاق میشن و یا از اتاق خارج میشن رو محاسبه کنم
چه ماژولی رو پیشنهاد میکنین که ارزان و مطمئن باشه؟؟؟
با armبهتره یا avr؟؟؟

----------


## Felony

بستگی به بودجه و امکان تغییرات فیزیکی که دارید متغییره ، ارزانترین راه استفاده از سنسور مادون قرمز هست مثل پارکینگ ها که باید در دو طرف درب نصب کنیدشون .

----------

